# best all purpose shotgun



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

*which one for an all purpose gun*​
stoeger 200026.90%benelli nova pump931.03%remington 870 express1655.17%remington spr45326.90%


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i want a gun that i can shoot everything from the light 2.75 target loads to 3 or 3.5 inch magnum goose loads which one in the poll do you reccomend if theres another gun in the relatively same price range that you reccomend tell me about it


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nova. :thumb:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

does anyone on here have any experience with the remington spr 453 i really like the looks of this gun but want to hear what i few people that have shot it think of it


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nova by far..


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shoot a 20 nova now for pheasants and have no complaints i was just wondering about going to a semi auto for the ducks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

None of the above.
Purdey SBS :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you want to come to Illinois I will make you a good deal on Nova, 2 years old and only 3 boxes of shells shot with it.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

remington 1100


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

> remington 1100


yep I'd have to say the 11-87


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well guys i did the unthinkable today and bought a brand new SBE 2 never thought i would spend that much on a gun but i did and have no regrets


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> well guys i did the unthinkable today and bought a brand new SBE 2 never thought i would spend that much on a gun but i did and have no regrets


Congrats

Not sure if I could ever be convinced to give up my SBE though... Even if someone paid me to try the SBE 2, I wouldn't give it a shot.

I'm very disappointed they caved to the pressure and don't allow a round to sit down against the tongue on subsequent models like my SBE does...


----------

